# New Behavior Change Intervention Codes



## chaynie (Feb 20, 2008)

If patient is being seen for say hypertension, and is counseled for 5 minutes about their smoking and possible options to stop, am I understanding that both the E&M for office visit, and 99406 can be charged?  Has anyone gotten insurance to pay these codes?


----------

